# Exeltabelle aus einem Java Programm erzeugen!



## tikemyson (23. November 2004)

Hallo ihr da draussen!

Ich habe eine Applikation welche mit einemStrutsFrameWork und im BG mit einer Oracle DB arbeitet.
Nun dazu folgende Frage:

Wie habe ich die Möglichkeit aus einer JavaClass heraus eine Excel Datei zu erzeugen und somit auch Automatisch das Starten von Excel (passiert wohl automatisch beim Aufruf jeder *.xls Datei) zu erzwingen.

Es ist auch notwendig die Spaltenüberschrifte (Attribute) dynamisch aus der Applikation heraus zu erzeugen.


so zb:
Zeit , M1 , M2 , M3 , M4 , M5
xx
xx
xx
xx


Vielen Dank!


----------



## Bernd1984 (23. November 2004)

Versuchs mal hiermit:

  http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=176278&highlight=excel


----------



## schnuffie (23. November 2004)

Bitte suchen  , da gab's schon Infos dazu:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=180286


----------



## tikemyson (24. November 2004)

Leider helfen mir die Tuts nicht wirklich weiter!

Es scheitert schon dadurch die Classe Workbook selbst zu schreiben?
Oder wird Sie etwa von der API angeboten?
Oh manno, Fragen über Fragen   

Workbook workbook = Workbook.getWorkbook(new File("myfile.xls")); 

Danke trotzdem für eure Antworten!


----------



## Bernd1984 (24. November 2004)

Hallo,

           Java Excel API

    wie schon gesagt oder geschieben 
   http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=176278&highlight=excel

    im 2. Posting in dem o.a Thread von Tom gibt es einen Link auf  die Java Excel API
  und dort gibt es ein Tutorial http://www.andykhan.com/jexcelapi/tutorial.html

 Wo hast du ein Problem? Poste doch mal den Code.


----------



## tikemyson (24. November 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Code gibt es leider noch nicht. Muss ja erst überlegen, ob die Sache überhaupt realisierbar ist!. Ich bin leider gerade erst in der "JAVA lern-Phase"  

Mir wäre vielleicht vorab schonmal geholfen, wenn ich wüsste wie ich die 
JExcelApi , welche ich gerade gedownloaded habe in den Oracle JDev integriere!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## torsch2711 (24. November 2004)

Also ich hab die Jakarta-POI verwendet und da musste ich die Workbook Klasse nicht implementieren. Ich weiss jetzt auch nicht, was du da gelesen hast....

War auch alles selbsterklärend. Nur hatte ich (und hab auch noch) Probleme mit den Eschergraphics zum einbinden von Bildern. Aber naja, kommt Zeit, kommt rat, kommt die Lösung!


----------



## tikemyson (25. November 2004)

Hallihallo,

ich habe das jetzt mehr oder minder hinbekommen, werte dynamisch in ein excelsheet zu schreiben.
Danach schreibe ich mir die datei auf die platte.

Was ich nun noch unbedingt benötige ist, dass aus der Appliokation heraus die Exceldatei geöffnet wird.


Sowas zBsp: (geht natürlich nicht) 
//Runtime.getRuntime().exec("E://Messstellen.xls");  

gibt es eine Möglichkeit einer ***.exe mitzuteilen  welche datei sie öffnen soll?
Weilo es bringt wenig, wenn ich ein leeres Excel Programm öffne.

Danke


----------



## tikemyson (25. November 2004)

```
try{
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("rundll32 url.dll,FileProtocolHandler "+ "E://Messstellen.xls");
   } 
catch (IOException e) {}
```

so funktioniert es.
Ich wäre für eine kurze erklärung trotzdem sehr dankbar!


----------



## freihsve (21. September 2006)

hallo tikemyson

ich sollte eine ähnliche aufgabe erledigen können, nun wäre ich echt froh wenn du mir mal deinen source code zeigen könntest wie man aus einer java datei ein excel file erzeugen kann. da habe ich jetzt nach 3 tagen suchen immer noch nichts gefunden was mir weiterhelfen könnte. danke schon mal im voraus...


----------



## zeja (21. September 2006)

Die Beispiele von Jakarta HSSF POI sind eigentlich sehr gut. Schau sie dir doch mal an:
Busy Developers' Guide to HSSF Features


Ansonsten bietet auch der Thread hier mit den vielen Links schon sehr viele Informationen die eigentlich ausreichen müssten.

Wenn du dich ein wenig reingearbeitet hast und noch konkrete Fragen hast, kannst du dich ja wieder melden.


----------

